# Hi everyone!



## saints88 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello everyone in this community!

Me and my wife are in late 20's and just recently got married 2 months ago and no kid. She was born and raised from other country and moved in USA with me. Marriage life and living together has been going up and down but honestly we fight almost every week. I just joined this community to hoping to get some opinions about our issues and I like to read their discussions hopefully it can benefit to us.

Nice to meet you guys!


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome, Saints. I hope you find our TAM forum discussions helpful. By sharing your experiences here (anonymously), you likely will be helping numerous other members and lurkers. I look forward to reading your thread.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Get the book The 5 Love Languages & both of you read it. Find out what actions mean the most to each other. It may save you some grief.


----------

